# can bettas show affection?



## neonlights (Jan 25, 2012)

it makes me wonder because my little guy Sudi seems to be very friendly with me and responds when I'm talking to him. His tank is right on my nightstand next to the bed and I spend a lot of time online on my laptop sitting up in bed so theres always interaction between he and I. But he seems to be really affectionate cause I sometimes give him kisses by putting my lips on the tank and he swims right up to me lol its so cute. Hes also got color changing lights in his tank and so he always gets excited when I change the colors for him. 

he's really fond of the rainbow light effect so I usually put that one on for him. but I never thought that a fish could be so friendly till I got my little Sudi. He also does that little dance whenever it's feeding time lol
I would love to post pictures but I don't have a good enough camera unfortunately. He's fairly small (might be a baby still) and a mixture of blue, green and purple. He's a gorgeous boy. Another thing I find strange about him is he never flares his gills. Of all the bettas I've had in the past they all flared but this little one? nope not at all.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

yes they do =D

when i went on vacation for 3 days .. and had my mom feed my fish .. she would tell me that they wouldn't come out of their hidey holes even when she came to give them food .. so i know they recognize different people .. cus when i came back from my vacation and walked in my room .. all of my boys were eagerly doing the wiggle dance for me .. and my girls were doing mini jumps on the surface of the water =D and i have 5 boys and 3 girls in my room .. it was an awesome sight to see =D


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

I tend to think Julius is more of a dog than a betta. When I'm home all day he is calm and relaxed but when I go away for a while when I first come back he is totally going crazy in the tank flaring. I used to think it was because he was hungry but since there has been several times where I would put FBW in there and he keep flaring a storm I know he has some personality. He most certainly thinks I'm one of his mates or something. I got this fella when he was just a baby too at a petsmart downtown. I thought he was a rare find but boy the fish I have been seeing from these stores are amazing. Thought I'd share. Lui


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

My guy Emmy LOVES when I get up in the morning! He will zoom around his tank when I flip my room light on and doesnt stop until I turn his tank light on because he knows he gets his morning pellets when that happens. He does his little dance whenever I get close to the tank and appears upset when I come back from being gone overnight. He even shows a certain pride when he's got a nest going...he'll swim under it with a half flare (no gills, just fanning his tail out...looks like he's sort of puffing out his chest) whenever I open the lid of the tank to look at it. He's such a sweetie!


----------



## neonlights (Jan 25, 2012)

awww its amazing how fish can have such sweet personalities. I've heard people say fish are just boring lol so not true.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

Well some of them can be rather dull, but bettas are smart little guys. I like goldfish too! They always look so derpy and adorable XD...especially the telescope goldfish!


----------

